# Playing the building



## Lettrice (20 Novembre 2009)

E' un'installazione "musicale" pensata dal musicista/artista David Byrne... praticamente ha collegato un organo a vari oggetti sistemati all'interno di un edificio, ogni tasto dell'organo emette un suono o un rumore che non ha nulla a che vedere con la nota corrispondente. L'idea di base e' quella di avvicinare le persone all'arte infatti facendo la fila chiunque poteva sedersi e "suonare" l'organo. Un mio vecchio amico musicista londinese e' andato all'installazione di Londra (per il momento solo Stoccolma, Londra e New York hanno ospitato la cosa) mi ha raccontato che e' stata un'esperienza eccezionale. Lui ha cercato di suonare qualcosa che facesse senso ma son venuti fuori suoni senza senso, al contrario i bambini accompagnati dai genitori sono usciti fuori con cose che hanno scaturito gli applausi spontanei di chi aspettava in fila. Sono molto invidiosa perché' ci sarei voluta essere .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY76sMY78jY

La cosa mi ha fatto pensare che c'e' troppa musica in giro, locali, negozi anche per strada e sembra quasi un riempitivo... un voler a tutti i costi riempire lo "spazio" o il vuoto... boh almeno mi sembra cosi'.
Comunque 10 e lode all'idea da parte mia... qualcuno l'ha considerata pretenziosa: un voler dare un valore musicale a cio' che non ha valore musicale, forse si ma alla fine anche Britney Spears ha un valore musicale:rotfl:


----------



## born_to_run (20 Novembre 2009)

*2 bombe di troppo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un'installazione "musicale" pensata dal musicista/artista David Byrne...


ascoltatelo,è perfetto per curare la stipsi dei signoranti:mexican: anche l'ambiente "artistico" post nucleare sembra un campo profughi,ha una pesantezza che riempie DAVVERO gli spazi ahimè con talento...

molto meglio togliere,scalfire,essere trascurati,semplificare insomma...


----------



## Anna A (20 Novembre 2009)

david byrne è un genio come gabriel. lo amavo ai tempi dei talking heads e anche come solista. è sempre in anticipo.


----------



## Anna A (20 Novembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> ascoltatelo,è perfetto per curare la stipsi dei signoranti:mexican: anche l'ambiente "artistico" post nucleare sembra un campo profughi,ha una pesantezza che riempie DAVVERO gli spazi ahimè con talento...
> 
> molto meglio togliere,scalfire,essere trascurati,semplificare insomma...


 pensa che dicevano le stesse cose di kandinsky:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2009)

born...con quell'avatar puoi dire ciò che vuoi (un inchino a carmelo)


----------



## born_to_run (20 Novembre 2009)

*markov e zernike*



Anna A ha detto:


> david byrne è un genio come gabriel. lo amavo ai tempi dei talking heads e anche come solista. è sempre in anticipo.


 attenzione a parlare di genio..il genio vuole essere trascurato,non è plateale,non si esibisce nelle hall,non dà opera d'arte perchè non è la sua e lui lo sa...e non è in anticipo nè in ritardo,l'avanguardia è storica e borghese......
andiamoci piano pure con l'arte,consolatoria..intrappolata perennemente nelle strutture,byrne è un musicista che si è sempre guadagnato onestamente il pane con talento....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Novembre 2009)

Byrne e' un genio ( anche il resto dei Talking Heads a dire il vero)... e' uno di quei personaggi a cui mi sento molto legata per ragioni che vanno anche oltre la sua musica.


----------



## born_to_run (20 Novembre 2009)

*granted to kill..*



Minerva ha detto:


> born...con quell'avatar puoi dire ciò che vuoi (un inchino a carmelo)


bene,è ora di toglierlo:scopa:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> bene,è ora di toglierlo:scopa:


 bravissimo: il genio non può sostare a lungo tra voi mortali:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (20 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bravissimo: il genio non può sostare a lungo tra voi mortali:mrgreen:


hi, hi, hi...:mrgreen:


----------



## born_to_run (20 Novembre 2009)

*langolìa...*



Minerva ha detto:


> bravissimo: il genio non può sostare a lungo tra voi mortali:mrgreen:


già,viene spesso confuso col talento..è dovunque presente/assente (anche troppo) quindi attenta quando t inchini


----------



## Anna A (20 Novembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> attenzione a parlare di genio..il genio vuole essere trascurato,non è plateale,non si esibisce nelle hall,non dà opera d'arte perchè non è la sua e lui lo sa...e non è in anticipo nè in ritardo,l'avanguardia è storica e borghese......
> andiamoci piano pure con l'arte,consolatoria..intrappolata perennemente nelle strutture,byrne è un musicista che si è sempre guadagnato onestamente il pane con talento....


come fai ad essere definitivo sul come vive un genio?
il mediocre si ispira e il genio ruba, come dice capossela.


----------



## born_to_run (20 Novembre 2009)

*rex nebular*



Anna A ha detto:


> come fai ad essere definitivo sul come vive un genio?
> il mediocre si ispira e il genio ruba, come dice capossela.


beh intanto i miei rispetti a capossela,un discreto venditore di ciavatte....
mmmh definitivo è una brutta parola..ma m toccava prima quando ero ancora nel discorso e nel linguaggio coi suoi guasti...ora non più
anna tu hai genio ora..


----------



## Anna A (20 Novembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> beh intanto i miei rispetti a capossela,un discreto venditore di ciavatte....
> mmmh definitivo è una brutta parola..ma m toccava prima quando ero ancora nel discorso e nel linguaggio coi suoi guasti...ora non più
> anna tu hai genio ora..


me pari morgan per come parli:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2009)

Io trovo questo organo orribile. Sarà eccezionalmente orribile...

Se è inteso come riproduttore di suoni strani, l'autore si guadagna 1 punto per il mobile che di fronte ha un aspetto accettabile.

Non ha nulla a che fare con esperienze sperimentali. Posso grattare anch'io una forchetta su un piatto, ma fin quando non ho un nome e un titolo in questo mondo, il rumore emesso sarà giudicato per quello che è.


----------



## aristocat (20 Novembre 2009)

*sì, geniale*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY76sMY78jY
> 
> La cosa mi ha fatto pensare che c'e' troppa musica in giro, locali, negozi anche per strada e sembra quasi un riempitivo... un voler a tutti i costi riempire lo "spazio" o il vuoto... boh almeno mi sembra cosi'.
> Comunque 10 e lode all'idea da parte mia... qualcuno l'ha considerata pretenziosa: un voler dare un valore musicale a cio' che non ha valore musicale, forse si ma alla fine anche Britney Spears ha un valore musicale:rotfl:


Chissà...:mexican:
Forse la grandezza di questo "strumento" così monumentale eppure così lieve (mi ricorda tanti fili sparsi di un gomitolo...) non è nel suo "timbro", nel valore musicale della sequenza di suoni che emette...
ma nello stravolgere il concetto di "building", inteso come spazio razionale e inanimato; luogo "serio", funzionale solo a certe esigenze di chi lo costruisce. Non a caso, i bambini riescono meglio dei grandi a dare un' "armonia" nuova e compiuta a quell'edificio spoglio
"Playing the Building" lo vedo tanto come un bell'invito a guardare oltre le apparenze, oltre l'idea che ci siamo fatti sulla musica e sugli "spazi abitativi"...


----------



## aristocat (20 Novembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Io trovo questo organo orribile. Sarà eccezionalmente orribile...
> 
> Se è inteso come riproduttore di suoni strani, l'autore si guadagna 1 punto per il mobile che di fronte ha un aspetto accettabile.
> 
> Non ha nulla a che fare con esperienze sperimentali. Posso grattare anch'io una forchetta su un piatto, ma fin quando non ho un nome e un titolo in questo mondo, il rumore emesso sarà giudicato per quello che è.


Dai, forse questo è l'unico strumento al mondo a cui ci si può, dopo una mezz'oretta di fila... sedersi, e.. 
...magicamente, imbroccare 4/5 accordi giusti e andarsene tra gli applausi di chi è in coda dopo di te... e lo sguardo esterrefatto di quel musicista professionista che ha "steccato" 5 minuti prima della tua esibizione :sonar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dai, forse questo è l'unico strumento al mondo a cui ci si può, dopo una mezz'oretta di fila... sedersi, e..
> ...magicamente, imbroccare 4/5 accordi giusti e andarsene tra gli applausi di chi è in coda dopo di te... e lo sguardo esterrefatto di quel musicista professionista che ha "steccato" 5 minuti prima della tua esibizione :sonar:


Preferisco di sedermi a qualunque organo in una chiesa, strimpellare e godermi le facce esterrefatte dei visitatori, preti e monaci :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Novembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Io trovo questo organo orribile. Sarà eccezionalmente orribile...
> 
> Se è inteso come riproduttore di suoni strani, l'autore si guadagna 1 punto per il mobile che di fronte ha un aspetto accettabile.
> 
> Non ha nulla a che fare con esperienze sperimentali. Posso grattare anch'io una forchetta su un piatto, ma fin quando non ho un nome e un titolo in questo mondo, il rumore emesso sarà giudicato per quello che è.


Si in parte hai ragione. credo di averlo anche scritto: e' stato considerato pretenzioso.
Ma a casa tua non hai un pubblico... l'esperimento consiste anche nel dare un pubblico... in genere i protagonisti di un concerto sono: la band e la musica... in questo caso i protagonisti sono il pubblico, lo strumento, il luogo che gli accoglie e i sui rumori... praticamente rivolta la prospettiva.
Se ti fa cagare pero' e' giusto che ti faccia cagare:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Novembre 2009)

Ho visto iniziative migliori per coinvolgere il pubblico - ad esempio dei concerti tenuti al centro della città (Monaco) con un vasto assortimento di strumenti aggiuntivi al gruppo - tutti regolarmente amplificati e di libero utilizzo. Quando si tratta di musica, solo poca gente non osa suonare - il proprio quindici minuti di gloria nessuno si farà scappare


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho visto iniziative migliori per coinvolgere il pubblico - ad esempio dei concerti tenuti al centro della città (Monaco) con un vasto assortimento di strumenti aggiuntivi al gruppo - tutti regolarmente amplificati e di libero utilizzo. Quando si tratta di musica, solo poca gente non osa suonare - il proprio quindici minuti di gloria nessuno si farà scappare


Ma chi non sa suonare si sarebbe tenuto alla larga... io non so suonare e non mi permetterei di prendere uno strumento in mano.
Quell'organo non e' piu' uno strumento... azzera il "talento" ed elimina la figura di merda:rotfl:


----------

